# Pit Bull Smile...



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

Loves being the "center of attention"


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Being as goodlooking as that so he should be the centre of attention!


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

That smile is after a big drink of water...










Which always follows a game of "frisbee"...










And a wrestling match with his buddy Bailey...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, his eyes are incredible, what a looker!


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

This is how the wrestling match started...Bailey with his "Sneak Attack"...

***Note:these two know each other since pups and never really bite...they are quite a pair***


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

xDDDD, Great pictures!


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

I love that crazy look he has about to pounce on his buddy!


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

He always wears out poor Bailey (Airedale/PitBull mix) but they have fun at the property...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

What a great looking boy!



>


These two pictures made my day. I know what you mean by that play, Britches does this with Buster everyday and as much as possible. Too cute.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

A while back I was trying to organize a local playgroup, and I posted an ad to CL with this picture, and got a bunch of angry replies saying my dogs were vicious and they were fighting and dangerous! Obviously there's a lot of people who've never really seen dogs play!


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

It is funny...Bailey growls like a crazy man...Diesel is silent like a torpedo.

He finishes with a "Victory Dance"...












BarclaysMom said:


> A while back I was trying to organize a local playgroup, and I posted an ad to CL with this picture, and got a bunch of angry replies saying my dogs were vicious and they were fighting and dangerous! Obviously there's a lot of people who've never really seen dogs play!


I only let Diesel play with dogs he knows and is used to...if there are strange dogs that are aggfressive, Diesel will find them like a "metal detector". He has never bitten another dog but has been attacked a few times...he still thinks it is play and just pins them to the ground smiling.

If you watch your dogs closely, you can see when it changes from play to trouble...but I understand when people get confused by a single frame of a picture...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i have to agree with everyone else......great dog and cool pics!!


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

Most of them are taken by a friend when he and his wife bring Zena to the park with them. He has some really kewl dog shots on this website

www.PBase.com/bcrespillo

Diesel and Zena sharing a cool drink of water...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

DieselDawg said:


> .he still thinks it is play and just pins them to the ground smiling.
> 
> If you watch your dogs closely, you can see when it changes from play to trouble...but I understand when people get confused by a single frame of a picture...


Its true people get a little ruffled by dogs playing sometimes
Becareful about what dog Diesel pins down though,i try to avoid any BS when it comes to my crew.


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, that is why I don't go to the "Dog Parks" anymore...too many variables, unattentive owners, people on "ego trips" about thier dog just showing "dominance" ect.

The funny thing is that a truely dominant dog is not the one barking, growling, attacking...that is a mid-level dog trying to "establish dominance". The truely dominant dog does not get involved in petty skirmishes...he/she is too confident for that...they only show their power when it is absolutely called for...

Great article about Dominance:

http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php?t=10081


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Good article.
What you say is very true,my male SBT is very dog agressive and if unleashed will attack just about anything.
Funny thing is when i take him out alone he seems fearful of his own shadow,i think his dominace displays and agression are fear based(like you said there are *ego based* owners who i believe sometimes create that fear!)

My Mastiff is a different story,he doesnt show agression and is very dog-friendly,however if there is a fight believe me he will finish it.
Confident dogs have nothing to prove.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

My DA dog is a little different.

She won't attack a dog that minds its own business or is just standing there...but as soon as they start to move fast she gets this shark eyed look and gets really quiet and then lunges so hard she does backflips when she hits the end of the leash. I really am convinced she sees them as prey which is creepy. thankfully I have her under strict control these days. 

dogs are weird.


----------



## The Perfect Storm (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome dogs ! Those are some nice shots too!


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I love these pics! Especially the sneak attack! Diesel is really a gorgeous guy with stunning eyes.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gorgeous boy!!! I LOVE everything about his looks. Sounds like his personality/temperament are as lovely as his looks. Great pictures! I have heard people say Pit bull smiles look like they are sneaky or waiting to eat someone. I think they look beautiful and happy.*


----------

